# Looking for RAID controller



## Pushrod (Jun 3, 2011)

I need a SATA raid card that meets these requirements:


It works under FreeBSD 8
Does RAID5 in hardware
Is cheap
Has 4+ ports

I have a Highpoint 2680 on order, but I am doing my best to cancel it after just having wasted the last 4 hours helping someone to get the same card to work in FreeBSD. I also found all of the issues that other forum members have had with this piece of junk.

Your suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Jun 3, 2011)

Pushrod said:
			
		

> I need a SATA raid card that meets these requirements:
> 
> 
> It works under FreeBSD 8
> ...


Define "cheap"... The 4-port 3Ware 9650SE-4LPML is around $270. The 8-port version is around $430. It is well-supported in FreeBSD (both driver and full CLI/web management support).

LSI 1068-based cards (mpt driver) are also supported, though the available management utilities are more primitive than the Windows / Linux flavors. In particular, the errors are opaque, logging things like:

```
mpt0: mpt_cam_event: 0x16
```

Depending on the CPU/memory/workload situation, you might also consider a "dumb" SATA controller combined with ZFS.


----------



## olav (Jun 3, 2011)

If you can, use ZFS instead of hardware raid. I really wonder, what do you need hardware raid for?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 3, 2011)

3Ware, Areca, and LSI make the best supported RAID controllers for FreeBSD.  They all make 4-, 8-, 12-, 16- port versions, and come in a range of prices.


----------

